# "Jumping is bad for a young dogs bone development."



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

Yesterday I was in a field with my dog and we were playing with a flirt pole. 

I was having a ball (so was Wade..haha) and he would leap into the air trying to get to his favorite toy.

He leaps nearly 6ft in the air..it's pretty amazing.

Anyways, another dog owner comes by and asks how old my dog is. I tell her about 1.5 yrs now and she tells me that at that age the dogs bones aren't fully developed so "jumping is bad for a young dogs bone development" and that it will cause major problems.

Is this true???

I think I read that duck tollers (my dog is half duck toller) have hip problems too so when i heard this I was naturally concerned.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually at 18 months you should be ok. The growth plates are closed in most breeds by about 15 months.

Dogs and puppies are probably most susceptible to this type of injury during the rapid growth phases as puppies. 

http://life.familyeducation.com/dogs/exercise/45655.html


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Actually at 18 months you should be ok. The growth plates are closed in most breeds by about 15 months.
> 
> Dogs and puppies are probably most susceptible to this type of injury during the rapid growth phases as puppies.
> 
> http://life.familyeducation.com/dogs/exercise/45655.html


what a relief!!

thanks red!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

RR's reply is pretty much right on the ball at that age all should be good. It doesn't mean an accident can't happen but if it does it will be an unforseen type accident. You and your dog have fun.


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

wvasko said:


> RR's reply is pretty much right on the ball at that age all should be good. It doesn't mean an accident can't happen but if it does it will be an unforseen type accident. You and your dog have fun.


thanks wvasko. we had tons of fun this weekend


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

RR and wvasko are right... I wouldn't do anything too rough before the dog turned 1 but 1.5 years is fine.


----------

